# Ko'Olina -- never coming back



## pacheco18 (May 3, 2014)

We own here and have been here several times.
This is the worst experience we have ever had -- 10 night stay
We wil never come back.

Room assignment was the worst -- never had this issue before.  I own, am a multiple owner and Marriott Platinum.  I made requests and got NONE of them for a 10 night stay.  The manager ADMITTED that an error was made and offered to let us move 3 days into our stay.  Who wants to pack and unpack?  Not us.  He offered us the opportunity to see Fia FIA for free.  I declined.  Not our cup of tea.  He sent us a gift basket.  Nice gesture but they should get things right.

I have never been here with as many screaming UNSUPERVISED children.  It's not the kids; it's the parents.  But the "quiet" pool offers no respite.  People are yakking on their cell phones, skyping with their grandkids with raised voices and a few had so much to drink that the decibel level of their conversations was off the charts.

With the exception of two things on the menu, the food at the beach bar (Longboard's) is inedible. Today we sent the food back (which we do not usually do) and asked for the manager.  They have a captive audience, sky high prices (which we do not really care about if the food is good) and plenty of empty tables.  They even know how  to ruin mahi mahi.  Soggy French fries just won't do.

The unit itself is in some disrepair -- shelves from the fridge are missing, door closer fell apart -- just not up to par.

This used to be a great place.  No more.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 3, 2014)

pacheco18 said:


> We own here and have been here several times.
> This is the worst experience we have ever had -- 10 night stay
> We wil never come back.
> 
> ...



I'd make it a matter of record and give them one more chance to make it right on your next trip before you write it off completely.

I've never had anything like this at any Marriott I've owned or stayed at so its so shocking to hear it happened, especially to a platinum, multi-week owner.


----------



## LAX Mom (May 3, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your recent stay. Were you there on an II exchange or using DC points? 

They really should make an effort to meet the request for room assignments for Ko'Olina owners. I'm very surprised they messed up on this for a Marriott platinum, Ko'Olina owner. 

I was there in March and our room (Na'ia building) was in great shape. It was in the new wing that opened about a year ago, but appliances & furniture were in excellent condition.

I curious about the location of your room...which building & floor? I'm a Marriott multi-week owner (but not at Ko'Olina) and Marriott platinum. I've never had a bad room there. Granted I didn't always get the building requested or a high floor, but I've never looked directly at the parking lot, retaining wall or dumpster.

In March there were plenty of families with children, but I didn't notice them being out of control. I agree that unsupervised children can ruin the experience by the pool or in the buildings. It sounds like even the adults at the quiet pool were being disruptive and made it hard for you to enjoy paradise! Too bad!


----------



## MabelP (May 4, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear your vacation was ruined. I had many similar experiences at the Marriott in Phoenix a few years back , but was not in the right frame of mind to speak up. I would write everything down in an objective synopsis and send it on to the powers that be. Give them another chance to make things right. Don't give up on such a beautiful spot.


----------



## pacheco18 (May 4, 2014)

We were first assigned a parking lot view on the 6th floor
I used DPs for 10 nights in a 1 bedrooom OV
I asked for main building, high floor -- even specified line of units I preferred.

We ultimately ended up on the 5th floor to get a slightly better view.  Really just the very noisy pool -- and it is where the building "bends" so we have very little privacy and a view of part of the roof extension.  Awful.

The manager really tried to make it right but he had nothing to offer.  Everything else went downhill from there.  The manager suggested I contact him directly before our next stay -- I told him managers don't last that long.  LOL

I did get one great perk -- I asked the manager for a very late checkout on our last day because we have a late night flight.  He was able to oblige because we are leaving on a Monday, a day when there are very few checkins -- so he does not need our unit.  I am grateful for the courtesy extended but I still think I am done with this place.

We travel all over the world every year -- timeshares are just fill ins -- and we often just trade them for MRPS so I can get free business class flights with packages and free hotel stays.  I'd rather do that than return.


----------



## Luckybee (May 4, 2014)

We had a pretty bad experience at the Aruba Ocean club this past yr regarding room assignments/ac and a few other issues. This was the first time anything like this had happened and we've owned there from opening. I'm not by any means a Marriott cheerleader but they definitely made it right. In our case it was the new GM who handled the situation but if you didnt get satisfaction at that level take it higher. They definitely have the power to make it up to you.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 4, 2014)

pacheco18 said:


> We were first assigned a parking lot view on the 6th floor
> I used DPs for 10 nights in a 1 bedrooom OV
> I asked for main building, high floor -- even specified line of units I preferred.



I find this interesting. If you paid for an OV room, how could up possibly be assigned a parking lot view? Aren't all of the units that can see the parking lot considered mountain view?


----------



## myhrse11 (May 4, 2014)

I'm also an owner at Ko Olina and understand how it can be disappointing to have the resort not live up to your expectations. I'm curious when you went, it must have been during Easter week vacation. Screaming children are sort of the norm in most TS resorts during those weeks. We absolutely avoid those weeks at all cost! (at least until I have grandchildren :rofl

Sounds like management made a mistake and tried to make it right but you weren't having any. Not sure there is anywhere in the travel world where human error is completely prevented. If you complained about broken/missing items I'm surprised management/maintenance didn't respond and fix it. We've even had a couch swapped out because it was really beaten down and uncomfortable.

Since you also blasted the resort on TA as well, I assume you are just looking to vent. I'd do what another poster suggested and write a carefully crafted letter to the GM. Unfortunately, that won't change your experience but might give you some satisfaction. Hope you have better experiences elsewhere.


----------



## jont (May 4, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> I find this interesting. If you paid for an OV room, how could up possibly be assigned a parking lot view? Aren't all of the units that can see the parking lot considered mountain view?


Good point Dioxide. I think at the very least is that Marriott should refund the difference in points between OV and MV to the OP plus a little something extra for their inconveience.


----------



## Tom70177 (May 4, 2014)

Wow you sound really uptight. Maybe you should just stay home.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 4, 2014)

Tom70177 said:


> Wow you sound really uptight. Maybe you should just stay home.



An odd first post on the first day that you sign up on the BBS?


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 4, 2014)

Tom, I think your post is very critical and harsh and not representative of Tug at all. The OP has definitely a space here to complain and alert other members to the problem experienced.
Liz


----------



## Tom70177 (May 4, 2014)

I've been on these forums for some time, just never posted.  It's just.. they were offered an apology, free tickets, a gift basket, and an option to move rooms. I guess life can just be really really really tough in Hawaii sometimes.


----------



## Tom70177 (May 4, 2014)

Your right. I apologize.


----------



## MALC9990 (May 4, 2014)

*I would have taken the change of units.*

I would have accepted the change of units - as long as it was a better unit. We all know that unit location is often a gamble. The OP stated he was using DC points for an OV unit and did not get that - the management offered a move  after 3 nights - possibly the earliest a suitable unit would be available.

At our home resort in PBC the last two visits we have moved units - this year they had screwed up my unit request completely and offered a move to a unit that would meet the request I made - we had to wait 6 nights since that was when the existing occupants were checking out. We could have moved after the first night but the unit on offer was not as well located as the one we accepted. It was a very smooth move - housekeeping moved all our stuff and everything from the refrigerator and freezer was moved for us. All we had to do was pack all our small stuff and remove the valuables from the safe at the agreed time in the afternoon.


----------



## bastroum (May 4, 2014)

pacheco18 said:


> We own here and have been here several times.
> This is the worst experience we have ever had -- 10 night stay
> We wil never come back.
> 
> ...



I was just wondering about your previous experiences. How would you rate previous visits to Ko Olina?


----------



## pacheco18 (May 4, 2014)

Way too many Marriott cheerleaders who never want to hear the truth when stuff is not good.

Let me add:
kids using their silverware as drumsticks in the restaurant and no one stopping it -- can't we even eat in peace?
kids pulling flowers off all the bushes -- parents smiling - isn't that cute -- 
Totally rusted dishwasher with parts missing.  You mean housekeeping doesn't notice this?
Rude person at front desk who actually LIED to me.

I could go on but this is my last post on the issue.

This is MY experience. You can try to negate it but it will not change.
BTW I have 16 reviews on Trip Advisor -- ALL rave reviews (many of Marriotts around the world where I have been treated royally) -- except for this one.  For all the money I pay in maintenance fees, the unit should be up to par.
Keep in mind, I OWN here. 

My previous visits here were exceptional.  My husband begged to come back this year despite our busy travel schedule -- 4 cruises and two land trips -- to other places so I agreed to the trip.  We are both sorry we came.
This place is not what is was once.  That's for sure.


----------



## BocaBoy (May 4, 2014)

myhrse11 said:


> Sounds like management made a mistake and tried to make it right but you weren't having any. Not sure there is anywhere in the travel world where human error is completely prevented.


My thoughts exactly.  I'm not saying OP did not have a problem, but it does sound like management made several efforts to try to make it up to her and she won't acknowledge that.  I think Tom summed it up well in post #13.


----------



## NboroGirl (May 4, 2014)

There's nothing like a bunch of bad experiences to badly affect one's vacation.

As far as room request - I know Marriott can't guarantee these requests, but I'm a multi-week owner at MGV and a Gold Member. I've never NOT gotten my room requests at our home resort before, even during busy holiday weeks, EXCEPT for last month.  Last year I made a reservation for the first week in April - hoping to miss most of Spring Break crowds, and before the Easter crowds - and we didn't even get our 2nd choice.  (And yes I returned my vacation preferences form almost as soon as I received it.)  I would have said something to the front desk and requested a different villa, except my sister was the one checking it and she didn't know any better. So we were stuck with a disappointing unit and I wasn't very happy about it.  Marriott made me feel unimportant.  If a Gold member multi-week owner can't even get ONE of their preferences at their home resort, then they obviously don't care very much about their owners and that status has no privileges, as far as I'm concerned.

It sounds as though the manager tried as hard as he could to make it up to the OP.  I give them props for that.  I would have been happy with their efforts.  And given the 10 day vacation, switching after day 3 would have been enough for me.  7 days with a nice view would have been worth the inconvenience to me.


----------



## Luckybee (May 4, 2014)

Trust me moving rooms sometimes creates further problems. I wont go into all the sordid details of our trip that I alluded to above because Marriott made it right and sometimes s--- happens(And we found a pile of it...lol). That said when we agreed to move rooms in our case it became a comedy of errors in that we ended up having to move 4 times. Sometimes you end up saying that you're willing to tolerate X because another move will ruin whats left of your vacation.
One of the posters mentioned a refund of some points...they have that ability and more, the op should contact them.

Now insofar as the kids go, Marriott isn't responsible for bad parenting which was a substantial part of the op's problems. I can't disagree with how frustrated the op was re : this. In Aruba at the times we go it usually isn't kid central. Even when we've gone during U.S thanksgiving for the most part we haven't had any major issues. A couple of yrs ago however we went and there was a group of perhaps 20- 25 with kids that were totally out of control and it was amazing to me that this small group could cause such chaos and have an effect on so many. We took to moving from our usual beach spot to one further away just to avoid them and we avoided the public areas as much as possible for the week they were there. It was that bad. That said this was an anomaly for us and I cant see what Marriott could do about this. (unlike the Jan issue which apparently is not a one off situation). How can Marriott police bad behaviour unless its causing damage or danger to others, where would they draw the line, and what would the repercussions be ? The thin edge of the wedge analogy comes in here and could become quite problematic.


----------



## suzannesimon (May 4, 2014)

The last time we were at my home resort, in 2012,  MFC, we had the next-to-worse locations in the resort.  I have 2 fixed holiday weeks and we were placed on a low floor in the check-in building. The master bedroom in the 3-BR had a queen bed instead of King and the 2BR had big holes in the tile in the living room.  We were offered nothing to compensate us.  I will go back again but we didn't go in 2013 or 2014, maybe in 2016.  It really leaves a bad taste in your mouth to be treated with disrespect by your home resort.  It is all about expectations.  I'm happy with anything I get with an Exchange.  The one time we shouldn't be disappointed is our home resort in our home week so I totally understand the OP's feelings on this.


----------



## Big Matt (May 4, 2014)

Let me throw in my two cents.

I went to Ko Oliina three years ago and would never, ever return.  I had a very similar experience to Pacheco.  I thought that it was a mad house, and was very poorly managed.  They were trying to have some sort of jewelry show and closed off a bunch of the area around the market one day.  We had locals using the grills every night.  They would just bring a truck over to the street next to the grill and bring in huge coolers.  My room was nice, but I overlooked a parking deck and the refinery.  The Fia Fia event was rained out and people were literally screaming at management wanting money back. Just a huge crowd of ill mannered guests. The Longboards place was as bad as described and the staff were incompetent.  

Having said this, I spent the five days before on Maui staying in a condo (not a timeshare) in Kapalua.  There was no comparison.  In Kapalua we had great food within walking distance.  Real (not man made) lagoons and beaches, quiet and relaxed pools at the Ritz Carlton (our condo had access) and just a better experience.  I want to go back and stay at the Maui Ocean Club timeshare.  Ko Olina was cheap and sterile compared to what I experienced in Maui.


----------



## chriskre (May 4, 2014)

Pacheco, 

I don't own Marriott but do agree that you were not given what was promised with paying for an OV with I am assuming were much higher points.   Their solution was like throwing you a few bones and to inconvenience you with an unnecessary move.   Their mistake on room assignment created the inconvenience, not you.  

For some people a move is no big deal but if you have your days filled with activities it is quite disruptive.   I had to do a move in Marbella but the hotel did take care of all the details.  We did it at then end of our day so it wasn't as disruptive.  Marriott was moving us because the building had plumbing problems so they were quite apologetic and upgraded our view, comped us internet for the two week stay and gave us two free meals at the resort restaurant.   Initially they just offered to move us.  That wasn't enough in my opinion so I bargained for a better resolution that we would be happy with. 
And I'm not even a Marriott owner but was on a getaway week.    

I think the manager could have done more for you for sure.
I've had Disney and Wyndham completely return my points for stays that were less than what was promised (awful) and the Marriott managers I am sure, have the power to do this as well.  Why that wasn't offered I'm not sure.  

When a manager asks me if there is anything else they can do to make it right I always ask for my points returned.  On the few occasions that I've had to complain, the managers have made it happen.   It's really no skin off their backs to return your points but risking a bad TA review and alienating a loyal Marriott customer is something they really should have thought thru a little more. I'd encourage you to pursue getting your points returned.  You paid good money in MF's for these vacations and they did not deliver.   You deserve a redo vacation.


----------



## rpw (May 5, 2014)

*I still blame the DC*

Room rotations used to be Fri, Sat, Sun.  So every time there was a room rollover 1/3 of the rooms were available.

Now, it's 1/7th of the rooms and, or course, that's not really that accurate since I assume a majority of people check in on Fri, Sat, Sun.  I assume (and these are assumptions) that a number of rooms sit empty now on Mon, Tues, Wed, and Thurs (which is why the mgr can move you after a few days).

I know that Marriott is in the hotel business and people check in and out of hotels all the time, but I've noticed a lot more unhappiness in the room assignments and availability, since the DC came into existence.

Just my 2/100ths of a dollar,
Rich


----------



## MALC9990 (May 5, 2014)

rpw said:


> Room rotations used to be Fri, Sat, Sun.  So every time there was a room rollover 1/3 of the rooms were available.
> 
> Now, it's 1/7th of the rooms and, or course, that's not really that accurate since I assume a majority of people check in on Fri, Sat, Sun.  I assume (and these are assumptions) that a number of rooms sit empty now on Mon, Tues, Wed, and Thurs (which is why the mgr can move you after a few days).
> 
> ...



You're right - the DC has got to have an impact on occupancy with more broken weeks.


----------



## larryallen (May 5, 2014)

You are mad at Marriott for things like bad parents who don't control their kids?  I don't know. Seems like you might have had one of those experiences of life where it started on the wrong foot and just every other slightly bad thing made it worse. There have always been loud kids, people talking on cell phones at the quiet pool, etc.... The food there (beach grill and Chucks) has always been inedible to me. Nothing new there.  In the past you would have rolled with the bad food like the rest of us do. This time they made a big mistake at the beginning of the trip (and tried to make amends for it) and you let each other bad thing ruin 10 days in paradise. I'd say it's on you not Marriott.  Bummer but I would not give up on Ko Olina though.  Next time is bound to be better!


----------



## bobpark56 (May 5, 2014)

*Misleading info*

RE: Marbella internet charges...  


chriskre said:


> Marriott was moving us because the building had plumbing problems so they were quite apologetic and upgraded our view, comped us internet for the two week stay...



I don't understand "comped." We have stayed at Marriott Marbella 4 times and at Playa Andaluza once, and we have never been charged for internet usage. You may be misleading some readers here. 

FWIW, We are Marriott Gold and own only at Grande Vista.


----------



## chriskre (May 5, 2014)

bobpark56 said:


> RE: Marbella internet charges...
> 
> 
> I don't understand "comped." We have stayed at Marriott Marbella 4 times and at Playa Andaluza once, and we have never been charged for internet usage. You may be misleading some readers here.
> ...



I'm not a Marriott owner so there would have been a charge for the internet.  
Maybe things have changed since I was there about 4 years ago.  
I also did not have a converter which they were kind enough to provide for me to use.  

I am a Marriott gold in the MR program but don't own a Marriott TS unit.

My point was, that by speaking to a manger and letting them know that you are not happy with the bone they are throwing you may net you a bigger bone or the whole steak.  :ignore:


----------



## RedHook (May 9, 2014)

larryallen said:


> Seems like you might have had one of those experiences of life where it started on the wrong foot and just every other slightly bad thing made it worse.



Truth. You see these kinds of reviews on TripAdvisor all the time. Some lady has a bad first ten minutes, gets pissed off at the resort, then nitpicks everything.


----------



## RedHook (May 9, 2014)

pacheco18 said:


> Way too many Marriott cheerleaders who never want to hear the truth when stuff is not good.



Please. We all have things that don't go as planned on our trips. We just don't sit at the pool stewing over kids making noise just because the front desk made a room error. You allowed one thing to ruin your whole trip.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 9, 2014)

Why is it necessary to be critical of the OP?  This is a Ko 'Olina owner who justifiably has an expectation of the resort fostered by previous visits, who's been made unhappy during the most recent and who, obviously, didn't get satisfaction from the resort staff.  It doesn't matter, IMO, how anybody else would react in that situation.  Can't we just understand that the OP needed to vent and wanted TUG to be the safe place in which to do it?  Isn't it simply possible to put ourselves in the same shoes as anyone who's ever been disappointed by one too many things?

I don't think that the OP expected any TUGgers to fix it.  But I also don't think that this is the time to be dumping on him/her.


----------



## RedHook (May 9, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> Why is it necessary to be critical of the OP?



Honestly, because we've all encountered people like this in our travels, and no one likes them. No one is attacking this poster personally, but unless we're resorting to censorship, we're free to respond in kind.

There are critical reviews here all the time. Most are fair and well written. This is the kind that just makes you roll your eyes, because you can just see it as it's happening. Kids running around the pool? Shocking. But the original poster sits there and lets it bother him/her because of the room issue.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 9, 2014)

RedHook said:


> Honestly, because we've all encountered people like this in our travels, and no one likes them. No one is attacking this poster personally, but unless we're resorting to censorship, we're free to respond in kind.
> 
> There are critical reviews here all the time. Most are fair and well written. This is the kind that just makes you roll your eyes, because you can just see it as it's happening. Kids running around the pool? Shocking. But the original poster sits there and lets it bother him/her because of the room issue.



We'll have to agree to disagree because I didn't get from the OP a sense of entitlement or ridiculousness or whatever it is that's making you roll your eyes.  It must be very sad to come away from a disappointing visit to a home resort no matter what the reasons.  In those shoes I hope TUGgers would at least not pile on me while I'm already down.


----------



## RedHook (May 9, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree because I didn't get from the OP a sense of entitlement or ridiculousness or whatever it is that's making you roll your eyes.  It must be very sad to come away from a disappointing visit to a home resort no matter what the reasons.  In those shoes I hope TUGgers would at least not pile on me while I'm already down.



When the complaint goes from front desk/ room error to kids picking flowers off bushes, it becomes ridiculous.


----------



## larryallen (May 9, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> Why is it necessary to be critical of the OP?  This is a Ko 'Olina owner who justifiably has an expectation of the resort fostered by previous visits, who's been made unhappy during the most recent and who, obviously, didn't get satisfaction from the resort staff.  It doesn't matter, IMO, how anybody else would react in that situation.  Can't we just understand that the OP needed to vent and wanted TUG to be the safe place in which to do it?  Isn't it simply possible to put ourselves in the same shoes as anyone who's ever been disappointed by one too many things?
> 
> I don't think that the OP expected any TUGgers to fix it.  But I also don't think that this is the time to be dumping on him/her.



It wouldn't be much of a message board if we all just agreed with each other and said, "oh gosh, that's horrible. I agree with you."  If I post something I want someone to tell me I am wrong. That's fine. I'll consider the view as I have considered your view that we should listen to this person venting and support them.  Sometimes people (even ourselves) need to be reminded to open our minds and think about the whole issue. Hopefully if the OP opens his mind next trip he won't let another minor issue ruin a trip. Consider it free therapy.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 9, 2014)

I agree, a message board is worthless if civil discourse isn't allowed or even encouraged.  But when civility is absent then it's best to just say nothing at all, especially on a message board which has a "Be Courteous" rule in its Posting Rules.

Some of the comments in this thread have crossed that line.  Consider my posts as "gentle reminders" for those of us participating in this thread to please think twice before posting something that may offend.  Thanks.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 9, 2014)

I suppose that starting a trip off on the wrong note can magnify other much smaller issues. I can understand the OPs disappointment and it does appear that a mistake was made with their villa assignment. The general manager did attempt to make it right. That wasn't satisfactory to the OP which I can understand not wanting to move part way through the stay. Though it was a 10 night stay and they were asked to move on day three. I would have taken it, but the OP didn't want to. That doesn't make their initial complaint unwarranted.

I can agree with the OP on the noisy kids. No offense to anyone out there with kids, and I know many of you have kids, but your kids annoy me. Not so much right now, but while I am on vacation. Kids running, playing, talking, eating, almost everything about them annoys me. The only good kid in my book is the one not at the pool while I am there. Though the one sitting in the lounger, not talking or doing anything is okay too. Until they start talking or doing something (like picking flowers from the bushes). I do understand though that kids play and have fun so I tolerate it with a smile on my face, sometimes.

Back to the OPs other complaints, the maintenance issues are of concern. They along with all other owners should expect a villa in top shape. We don't pay those high MFs for nothing. As for the food. It has been mentioned that the food at Longboards isn't usually very good. The same goes for about 90% of resort food for whatever reason. I really don't understand how they stay in business. They certainly don't have a captive audience with so many people renting a car and other restaurants within walking distance.

Would what the OP posted make me NEVER go back. Probably not, I would chalk it up to one bad experience.


----------



## jimf41 (May 9, 2014)

You're a mean one, Mr. Grinch
You really are a heel,
You're as cuddly as a cactus, 
You're as charming as an eel, Mr. Grinch,
You're a bad banana with a greasy black peel!


----------



## frank808 (May 9, 2014)

I will be the first to Thank the OP for not coming back.  This makes it one more unit available for last minute exchanges into Marriott Koolina!!


----------



## siesta (May 9, 2014)

We've been going to the islands for many years (I learned to swim in Maui as a child). The fact that someone would visit Ko'Olina and not expect a bunch of noisey kids running around is pretty shocking, almost as shocking as visiting orlando and not expecting the same thing.

Ko'Olinas big family draw is its away from the hustle and bustle of Honolulu, it has man made lagoons that are great for children, and its the cheapest island to fly to, there are kitchens to cook for the kids. There is a reason Disney chose to build a resort there ... They didnt just throw a dart at a map of the Hawaiian islands.

Quite frankly, I see no reason why an adult travelling without kids would even spend their time on this part of the island. if you don't like the city feel of Honolulu there are other islands to visit.

As to the criticism to the OP, and SueDonJs thinly veiled threat, I see nothing but honest opinions about the OPs post, with no disrespectful, offensive language (unless you want to misconstrue the rather sarcastic and humorous Mr Grinch post). But lets be real, this is the type of "review" that when you read on tripadvisor, you just dont take seriously. 

It started off good: owner, multi week, platinum etc, but you can just tell, this is a person that let one mishap (and not a small and insignificant one) literally ruin her whole vacation. The manager offered to make it right (and im sure reading her attitude in this post We can only imagine what her attitude in person was about the ordeal). The Op wasnt having it. Im sorry OP, but he doesnt have a 1985 delorean with a flux capacitor. He can NOT go back in time and fix the problem, he can only make it right, or at least try to. But it seems nothing was going to make it right for you, you would rather stew, and let kids at a family resort bother you, to the point that you let kids picking flowers, probably Hibiscus nonetheless (which by the way only last for one day and are constantly blooming) bother you. That really says it all. People that cant be happy on vacation, and cant take lemons and make lemonade always have me scratching my head. To each his own.

Happy travels.


----------



## sea&ski (May 9, 2014)

*Ruckus amongst us*

So, I have been watching this thread for some time, because hubby and I, minus our 'children' will be visiting in October.  Comment:  thank god it is just children, and not crabby adults causing the ruckus.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 10, 2014)

siesta said:


> ...  As to the criticism to the OP, and SueDonJs thinly veiled threat ...



Ohfergoshsakes!  Anyone who reads TUG knows I don't "thinly veil" anything!  I simply appealed to the nicer natures that I know exist in all of us to please stop piling on the OP.  It isn't necessary and it only added to the headache that started when my early flight this morning was delayed then canceled then re-booked then the later flight delayed yet again.  If I can be understanding of the OP's disappointment in the middle of all that aggravation, the rest of you can at least give it a try.

And Dioxide? You would like my children, even if only because they're adults now.


----------



## ronparise (May 10, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> I agree, a message board is worthless if civil discourse isn't allowed or even encouraged.  But when civility is absent then it's best to just say nothing at all, especially on a message board which has a "Be Courteous" rule in its Posting Rules.
> 
> Some of the comments in this thread have crossed that line.  Consider my posts as "gentle reminders" for those of us participating in this thread to please think twice before posting something that may offend.  Thanks.



Im a new Marriott owner so I read this thread with some interest. 
Ive read through this whole thread and didnt see a single less than courteous comment, much less anything offensive.  except one... So let me say in as courteous a way as I can, with no disrespect intended,  I am a parent and grandparent...those kids having a good time could have been mine, and those folks on the phone could have been me.  I hate the sense of entitlement expressed in the ops post. Thats what offends me.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 10, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Im a new Marriott owner so I read this thread with some interest.
> Ive read through this whole thread and didnt see a single less than courteous comment, much less anything offensive.  except one... So let me say in as courteous a way as I can, with no disrespect intended,  I am a parent and grandparent...those kids having a good time could have been mine, and those folks on the phone could have been me.  I hate the sense of entitlement expressed in the ops post. Thats what offends me.



It also doesn't seem that the OP was bothered by any of the piling on. If they were, they were all too okay to keep the pot stired with their own jab back _"Way too many Marriott cheerleaders who never want to hear the truth when stuff is not good."_


----------



## dioxide45 (May 10, 2014)

siesta said:


> unless you want to misconstrue the rather sarcastic and humorous Mr Grinch post.



I am sure that post was directed at me. It was fitting given my comments about kids. I found it rather funny...


----------



## SmithOp (May 10, 2014)

As usual, I agree with Ron.  I had a bad experience my first ownership visit to HHV, was kept waiting until 5pm to check in because someone had checked in early, spilled coffee and was moved to another unit.  I had to wait while the carpet was cleaned. Shortly after getting settled a young man showed up at the door, dripping wet with a surfboard, wanting in. I sent him to the front desk.  The manager sent up a large fruit basket and comped our parking for the week.  Since then I have had many great visits, I chose to let it go.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (May 10, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Im a new Marriott owner so I read this thread with some interest.
> Ive read through this whole thread and didnt see a single less than courteous comment, much less anything offensive.  except one... So let me say in as courteous a way as I can, with no disrespect intended,  I am a parent and grandparent...those kids having a good time could have been mine, and those folks on the phone could have been me.  I hate the sense of entitlement expressed in the ops post. Thats what offends me.



ronparise, I suppose it depends on your definition of "entitlement". There are a lot of posters here who watch the availability release online like a hawk, which allows them to get the weeks they want, within a second or two of their availability being posted. If you can't do that (my job doesn't allow me to), and depend on phone reservations, you may never get one of the high demand weeks, even as a high season owner...


----------



## bogey21 (May 10, 2014)

OP has some issues with the Resort.  He/she solved the problem by deciding not to return to the resort.  I thought that was the American way.  When I didn't like what Marriott was doing to their Resale and Rental Programs and the devaluation of the MRP Program I voted with my feet and sold.  Others who didn't feel as strongly about this as I did chose to stay.  My point is that we all have options.  OP chose theirs; I chose mine; others made different decisions.  IMO we are all right.

George


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 10, 2014)

I too would have been disappointed in a lousy room assignment but would've definitely moved assuming they would have made it right with a nice room.

Don't know about Ko'olina but at the Maui Ocean Club I get the sense they try hard to fulfill room requests. Who knows how much multi-week Ko'Olina owners were in front of OP but I would've given the front desk the benefit of the doubt at my home resort in Maui and moved when offered the chance.

As for the loud kids having fun by the pool side, quite honestly I enjoy it. As long as its not intrusive in anyway like at the adult pool or in the hot tub(unsupervised kids here I do have a problem with) then I love to see kids having fun so anyone who gets annoyed by them should try to remember what it was like to be a kid and lighten on that.


----------



## BobG7734 (May 10, 2014)

I usually agree with SueDon but not this time...I have been reading the posts and find nothing in them that is overly critical of the OP.  We stayed in Ko'Olina twice this past Jan & Feb, back and forth from Australia, as loved it.  We are non-owners and stayed there on DC points (without kids) and were not at all disturbed by folks talking on phones at the quiet pool or kids noises flowing over to that area.

Just put my head in my ipad and escaped!  Sometimes you just have to let go and accept situations, people and things as they are!


----------



## larryallen (May 10, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> I can agree with the OP on the noisy kids. No offense to anyone out there with kids, and I know many of you have kids, but your kids annoy me. Not so much right now, but while I am on vacation. Kids running, playing, talking, eating, almost everything about them annoys me. The only good kid in my book is the one not at the pool while I am there. Though the one sitting in the lounger, not talking or doing anything is okay too. Until they start talking or doing something (like picking flowers from the bushes). I do understand though that kids play and have fun so I tolerate it with a smile on my face, sometimes.



It's funny how we all have a different perspective. I, being one with little kids, am more annoyed (and please don't take any offense at this) by the adults who are there without kids and make it clear they are tolerating my kids as they look down at us with a fake smile on their face. Again though, no offense.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 10, 2014)

larryallen said:


> It's funny how we all have a different perspective. I, being one with little kids, am more annoyed (and please don't take any offense at this) by the adults who are there without kids and make it clear they are tolerating my kids as they look down at us with a fake smile on their face. Again though, no offense.



No one said I was looking down at anyone. Also, there is no way to tell who is more or less annoyed. I am also pretty good at faking a smile, so no way to know it is fake


----------



## GregT (May 10, 2014)

This thread is becoming bizarre.    

We interpreted a limited data set pretty broadly and reached conclusions (and made judgments) about others.    I don't like being judged by others at all, especially when they have not experienced what I did.  I don't think OP liked being judged either, she's not been back, and I hope she's not gone from TUG.   Sue is trying to keep this orderly and I compliment her efforts. 

The whole kids thing has been debated since Adam and Eve and only confuses the issue.

I believe the OP that they were disappointed by the appearance of their home resort, didn't feel like they were treated like a special multi-week owner, and felt the neighborhood (maybe the broader society) was deteriorating.   This clearly left them with a bad taste in their mouth and they truly may never return.  Or this was an emotional reaction and in time, they may decide to try again.  

But I don't get why we all decided to judge OP and to reach conclusions about their character.  I think Sue has done a good job of trying to maintain balance here, and I also think her perspective was good.  Different people can look at same data points and agree to disagree.

Best,

Greg


----------



## pipet (May 10, 2014)

I didn't mind dioxide's post: I know not all people are in love with my kid!  As a parent, I really try to keep mine in check, but having traveled with other kids as well, I also know I am fortunate in that mine is naturally less rowdy than some.  Some kids just have a ton of energy, and even their whispers can wake the dead. I'm glad when resorts have a quiet area so those sans loud children can still enjoy their vacation, but that doesn't work when people don't respect the quiet areas.

Additionally, it isn't clear to me if OP got an crappy OV room or an IV room. If they got IV, I'd not be happy until I got a DC point refund or something very significant. If it turned out to be a crappy OV room, I realize the people running the resort aren't the ones responsible for poor room categorization but still have to deal with the fallout. I probably would have been satisfied with what the management offered.


----------



## lizap (May 10, 2014)

Excellent post.   I agree 100%!!




GregT said:


> This thread is becoming bizarre.
> 
> We interpreted a limited data set pretty broadly and reached conclusions (and made judgments) about others.    I don't like being judged by others at all, especially when they have not experienced what I did.  I don't think OP liked being judged either, she's not been back, and I hope she's not gone from TUG.   Sue is trying to keep this orderly and I compliment her efforts.
> 
> ...


----------



## ronparise (May 10, 2014)

Ralph Sir Edward said:


> ronparise, I suppose it depends on your definition of "entitlement". There are a lot of posters here who watch the availability release online like a hawk, which allows them to get the weeks they want, within a second or two of their availability being posted. If you can't do that (my job doesn't allow me to), and depend on phone reservations, you may never get one of the high demand weeks, even as a high season owner...



Im sure I dont know what you are talking about. My post said nothing about making a reservation

I do exactly as you suggest with my other timeshares. In fact I was watching all day today and picked up a nice July 4th reservation that another owner cancelled. 

What Im talling about is the guy that stands at the check in desk demanding he gets the best view because....wait for it.......he's entitled to it due to his special-ness.


----------



## jont (May 10, 2014)

GregT said:


> This thread is becoming bizarre.
> 
> We interpreted a limited data set pretty broadly and reached conclusions (and made judgments) about others.    I don't like being judged by others at all, especially when they have not experienced what I did.  I don't think OP liked being judged either, she's not been back, and I hope she's not gone from TUG.   Sue is trying to keep this orderly and I compliment her efforts.
> 
> ...


+ 2 Greg. 
Besides the kids issue, the Op pointed out some valid concerns about the condition of the resort. The condition of the unit  and grounds should not be taken lightly. We pay a lot of $$$ in maint fees and have the right for everything to be in tip top shape. Concerning their room assignment,since they "paid" for a certain view using DPs they were entitled to that view or should have been offered a refund for the difference.As for the quality of the food, how hard is it to cook a decent Berger and fries, considering the prices they charge us. In general, I think the OP was doing us all a favor by voicing some valid concerns that we as Marriott owners should be aware of.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 10, 2014)

GregT said:


> This thread is becoming bizarre.
> 
> We interpreted a limited data set pretty broadly and reached conclusions (and made judgments) about others.    I don't like being judged by others at all, especially when they have not experienced what I did.  I don't think OP liked being judged either, she's not been back, and I hope she's not gone from TUG.   Sue is trying to keep this orderly and I compliment her efforts.
> 
> ...



A agree with everything said. The whole kids thing really does confuse the issue as kids and other resort guests are not really under the control of the resort management. Resort management isn't going to tell people to stop talking on their phones at the pool.

The OP did have other valid complaints. We all don't always bring issues like resort maintenance to managements attention during our stay. If the OP had told them about the rusty dishwasher, they probably would have had a half torn apart kitchen if they opted to replace it for them. I usually try to leave a note behind for the front desk of maintenance issues. They always tell me I should have brought it to their attention sooner. I don't because I don't want them coming in to my villa during my stay and me having to be concerned with being there or not being their while they are in the villa.


----------



## MabelP (May 10, 2014)

My neighbor and I were both at Koolina during Presidents Week. She was in the newest building and her villa was in perfect shape. I was in the back building and also had a perfect unit. She experienced crowding at the pools, reserved beach chairs at 7 in the morning,unruly children, loud conversations on phones, too many occupants in villas, bad food at both Chucks and Longboards. She is also not going back.

I spent my eight days at the beach and it was glorious. I always pull my beach chair to the end of the lagoon for peace and quiet. No Marco Polo at the beach!!!
Read, slept, listened to books on tape, drank all by the water. When you teach school for a living and travel every public holiday, you learn to work around all the above problems. Yes, I was one happy camper!


----------



## RedHook (May 10, 2014)

jont said:


> + 2 Greg.
> Besides the kids issue, the Op pointed out some valid concerns about the condition of the resort. The condition of the unit  and grounds should not be taken lightly. We pay a lot of $$$ in maint fees and have the right for everything to be in tip top shape. Concerning their room assignment,since they "paid" for a certain view using DPs they were entitled to that view or should have been offered a refund for the difference.As for the quality of the food, how hard is it to cook a decent Berger and fries, considering the prices they charge us. In general, I think the OP was doing us all a favor by voicing some valid concerns that we as Marriott owners should be aware of.



Problem is, you have to take those concerns with a grain of salt. Would the OP be complaining about all of those things if the room location was correct from the beginning? Like many have said, we've seen these reviews before. Someone has a bad flight, then everything throughout the week is terrible because they're pissed off and irritated by any little thing. 

When someone complains about kids picking flowers off bushes, it's hard to take any of it seriously.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (May 10, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Im sure I dont know what you are talking about. My post said nothing about making a reservation
> 
> I do exactly as you suggest with my other timeshares. In fact I was watching all day today and picked up a nice July 4th reservation that another owner cancelled.
> 
> What Im talling about is the guy that stands at the check in desk demanding he gets the best view because....wait for it.......he's entitled to it due to his special-ness.



I am always that gal!  I only want the best - and why not ask?  It is after all your vacation.  It never hurts to try and get a great view if you can either?   I think everyone is special too!

Cynthia T.


----------



## taffy19 (May 10, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> A agree with everything said. The whole kids thing really does confuse the issue as kids and other resort guests are not really under the control of the resort management. Resort management isn't going to tell people to stop talking on their phones at the pool.
> 
> The OP did have other valid complaints. We all don't always bring issues like resort maintenance to managements attention during our stay. If the OP had told them about the rusty dishwasher, they probably would have had a half torn apart kitchen if they opted to replace it for them. I usually try to leave a note behind for the front desk of maintenance issues. They always tell me I should have brought it to their attention sooner. I don't because I don't want them coming in to my villa during my stay and me having to be concerned with being there or not being their while they are in the villa.


What you say is so true. We had an issue and I mentioned it to the Housekeeping Manager when we happened to see him when we were checking out and were waiting in the lounge upstairs above Longboards restaurant. We had left a notice in the condo but he thanked us for letting him know and was heading up to the condo right after that to make sure it was taken care of for the next person checking-in.

We had another issue with something else but had to take that up with the General Manager because of what we heard that the Maintenance Manager was planning to do. We were not happy about it and hope that they will change their mind.  I wrote a few MM1 owners about it so they are aware of it.

We have no children but we have never ever complained about them as we like to see families taking vacations together. I love the happy sounds and we were commenting more than once to each other how well behaved the kids were at the MOC. We were there over spring break.


----------



## jlr10 (May 10, 2014)

I will comment here, at my my own risk .  Resorts that have 'quiet pools,' supposedly put them in so people can relax in peace.  I have seen it posted in several resorts that the rules of the quiet pool are no children under a certain age, no loud conversations, and no cell phone.  I have come to expect that. At a trip to Marriott Wailea they had a quiet adults only pool, and it was strictly enforce. Marriott personnel told kids to get out of the pool and told families to take their kids to the pool which allowed children. Everyone sat under the umbrellas reading, quietly speaking, and sipping adult beverages.  It was the most restful afternoon I have ever had at a pool.

If it bothers you say something. At another resort with a quiet, adults only pool a group loud young kids came over and started shouting and jumping in and out the pool, and running around. One of my friends walked over to them and politely told them to leave. They returned with their angry parents who wanted to know why she had told their children to leave the pool. She pointed to the posted rules and told them that was why, and asked them to take their children to the correct pool. They looked shocked but did take their kids to another pool.

If I go to a family resort such as Maui Ocean Club and sit at the main pool I expect (although don't enjoy) children running around and screaming. But if I go to a resort that advertises they have a quiet, or adult pool, set aside then I believe anyone who comes there has a right to expect what was advertised.


----------



## taffy19 (May 10, 2014)

I am with you and feel that parents should obey the rules that are posted at the pool. You cannot expect Marriott to be doing that job unless other guests complain.

If it bothers a guest, then they should complain to management or do what this person did and ask them to abide by the rules. They are in black and white. Most parents can read so, most likely, will have their kids leave the pool.

If I saw children removing all the flowers, I would ask them to stop it as other people may like to see the flowers on the bush instead of on the ground. Most kids will listen to reason.


----------



## suzannesimon (May 11, 2014)

The Serenity pool at Aruba Surf Club is very Serene and has guards to keep the kids out.  I was amused a few weeks ago at a couple if 14-15 year old girls trying to convince the guard that they were 21.  He was very nice, smiled at them and told them to go back to the other pools .


----------



## DebBrown (May 11, 2014)

I've been watching this thread from the first post and predicted the direction it would take.

Here's the bottom line for me.  I am not going to let anything ruin my vacation.  If I get a bad view and the chance to change rooms, I'll take it but regardless, I'm going to move on.  There's is no way that I will fly to Hawaii and then sit around and stew about the various injustices.

The OP has some valid complaints but I'm most sorry that he/she let it control the whole trip.


----------



## LynnW (May 11, 2014)

It's too bad with the new law that was passed there can be no more adult only pools. I posted previously about our experience at the Oasis in Palm Springs. I just booked 2 weeks at the Sheraton Desert Oasis in Scottsdale and I called to see what the situation is there and was told there is no more adult pool just a quiet pool where children are welcome. They did say if anyone complained about noisy people whether it be adults or kids thy would deal with it.

Lynn


----------



## SnowDogDad (May 11, 2014)

I think we all agree that OP posted some valid complaints regarding the room's condition and over-crowding/lack of facilities.  The site GM should know about all those things and so should MVCI corporate.  A clearly worded, dispassionate letter out lining the issues should be written and sent to MVCI. 

I do agree that things got off on the wrong foot for OP.  Been there, done that.  Most people in customer service are trained to recognize that they must rectify that immediately.  An apology, comp'ed meals/tickets, or room change goes a long way towards calming the savage beast.

But, some people just don't want to placated.  Remember the disabled cruise ship in the Gulf of Mexico a few years ago?  Even full refunds and free future cruises did not stop some passengers from filing lawsuits. 

Regarding the condition of the Ko'olina Resort.  This is disappointing to hear.  I *think* Marriott has a policy that a resort must be completely refurbished once every 5-6 years.  It sounds like OP's room was at the very end of that cycle.


----------



## camachinist (May 11, 2014)

OP, firstly, sorry about your experience. Having been married on Oahu, and vacationing in the islands a number of times courtesy of our Marriott ownership, I can appreciate your disappointment.

My read, based on a quick scan of your past threads  and my posts in them, is that you're an experienced timeshare owner and quite the contributor on TUG's sightings board, as well as offering balanced (positive and negative) reviews of your experiences in the past and with Marriott's programs. 

Myself, if I wasn't receiving satisfaction at the beginning, meaning when the room assignment was munged and no acceptable compromise was offered, I'd have whipped out my phone and called a competitor right in front of the manager, expressing my displeasure with the way things were going and asking if they had any promotional space available to try out their system instead.  Have I done this with vendors (Marriott is a vendor, to me)? Yes!! Let them know that I'm willing to spend cash with someone else to mitigate a unsatisfactory service recovery by management. Business 101 is it is far cheaper to retain customers than gain new ones so any manager who watches good business walk out the door isn't long for that door themselves!  

IMO, the rest of the 'stuff' was a pile-on from the original lack of recovery. After a point, they could do nothing right. That's normal, and to be avoided when one is in business!

Again, sorry for your experience and I sincerely hope that you'll take the time to write a brief, to the point, explanation in writing (snail mail!) of your dissatisfaction to the appropriate corporate contact (ask your VOA for a suggestion). If you feel compensation is due (IMO it is, for the munged villa view assignment), ask for something specific. Be brief and be specific, IOW, exactly the opposite of this post!

Good luck!


----------



## RenaLee (May 11, 2014)

In late April I stayed in a 1 bedroom ocean view unit at Ko Olina following my week's stay at Kauai Lagoons in an island view unit.   Since Kauai Lagoons' island view was pretty spectacular, I had very high hopes for Ko Olina and envisioned myself spending my hours on the balcony taking in the ocean views.    I had requested a high floor at the Hale Nai'a tower and was initially very disappointed when I was given the 5th floor at Hale Moana, which mostly had a view of the resort grounds and palm trees.   In order to get an ocean view, I had to go out to the balcony and look right, which also gave me an excellent view of my neighbors sitting on their balcony (awkward!).   

Although my balcony plans were crushed, I ultimately grew fond of Ko Olina and spent my time walking around the resort and taking in the wonderful views from the many benches around the resort.  My 5th floor unit assignment ended up being a positive because I could quickly walk up the stairs instead of waiting for the busy elevators.

Things worked out for me, but I completely understand the poster's disappointment in not getting the desired view/unit.   Has Marriott ever considered adding a "partial ocean view" category for Ko Olina with a smaller points price?  After my last visit, I might seriously consider staying in such a unit if it meant I'd use less points and could stay more nights.  Other people might feel the same way and could free up some of the better ocean view units for people who really want them and are willing to pay the higher price.  Overall, I'd think this would help out with customer satisfaction, since more people would be getting what they were expecting.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 11, 2014)

TSGreenie said:


> In late April I stayed in a 1 bedroom ocean view unit at Ko Olina following my week's stay at Kauai Lagoons in an island view unit.   Since Kauai Lagoons' island view was pretty spectacular, I had very high hopes for Ko Olina and envisioned myself spending my hours on the balcony taking in the ocean views.    I had requested a high floor at the Hale Nai'a tower and was initially very disappointed when I was given the 5th floor at Hale Moana, which mostly had a view of the resort grounds and palm trees.   In order to get an ocean view, I had to go out to the balcony and look right, which also gave me an excellent view of my neighbors sitting on their balcony (awkward!).
> 
> Although my balcony plans were crushed, I ultimately grew fond of Ko Olina and spent my time walking around the resort and taking in the wonderful views from the many benches around the resort.  My 5th floor unit assignment ended up being a positive because I could quickly walk up the stairs instead of waiting for the busy elevators.
> 
> Things worked out for me, but I completely understand the poster's disappointment in not getting the desired view/unit.   Has Marriott ever considered adding a "partial ocean view" category for Ko Olina with a smaller points price?  After my last visit, I might seriously consider staying in such a unit if it meant I'd use less points and could stay more nights.  Other people might feel the same way and could free up some of the better ocean view units for people who really want them and are willing to pay the higher price.  Overall, I'd think this would help out with customer satisfaction, since more people would be getting what they were expecting.



I think the problem is that the views are all drawn up and determined when the resort plans are made. I don't think they can change these at will so easily. There would be owners of OV but not enough rooms since some of them would now be partial OV. If this were just for DC, it would still cause problems since they would be converting legacy weeks to points at a higher value than some of the rooms are worth. This would likely cause an imbalance in the points outstanding and available inventory.

They probably should have created a garden view for the low floors that are currently ocean view. However, Marriott wanted to maximize profits, so they wanted more OV rooms available to sell. GV units simply don't sell for as much.

As you found out. The lanai at Ko'Olina simply can't compare to those at Kauai Lagoons. Both in view and in size. Those KL lanais are fabulous.


----------



## RenaLee (May 11, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> I think the problem is that the views are all drawn up and determined when the resort plans are made. I don't think they can change these at will so easily. There would be owners of OV but not enough rooms since some of them would now be partial OV. If this were just for DC, it would still cause problems since they would be converting legacy weeks to points at a higher value than some of the rooms are worth. This would likely cause an imbalance in the points outstanding and available inventory.
> 
> They probably should have created a garden view for the low floors that are currently ocean view. However, Marriott wanted to maximize profits, so they wanted more OV rooms available to sell. GV units simply don't sell for as much.
> 
> As you found out. The lanai at Ko'Olina simply can't compare to those at Kauai Lagoons. Both in view and in size. Those KL lanais are fabulous.



Ah, that makes sense!  I believe I read on TUG BBS that a 4th tower is in the works for Ko'Olina.   Do you believe Marriott could or would improve its view categories with a new building?

Kauai Lagoons is my absolute favorite resort ever and I can't figure out why it's not completely booked up (although I love the peace and quiet).   I hope Marriott will plan similar small-scale, luxury resorts in the future.


----------



## nakyak (May 12, 2014)

pacheco18 said:


> We were first assigned a parking lot view on the 6th floor
> *I used DPs for 10 nights in a 1 bedrooom OV*
> I asked for main building, high floor -- even specified line of units I preferred.
> 
> ...




By using the DP points the fact that you are an owner at Ko'Olina is second fiddle.  That is why your preference on villa location was missed.

I understand where the OP is coming from.  IMHO he sounds a lot like a Ritz member.  His experience is the reason why our members are all voting to leave MVW.


----------



## siesta (May 12, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> I agree, a message board is worthless if civil discourse isn't allowed or even encouraged.  But when civility is absent then it's best to just say nothing at all, especially on a message board which has a "Be Courteous" rule in its Posting Rules.
> 
> *Some of the comments in this thread have crossed that line*.  *Consider my posts as "gentle reminders"* for those of us participating in this thread *to please think twice before posting* something that may offend.  Thanks.





> Ohfergoshsakes! Anyone who reads TUG knows I don't "thinly veil" anything!



 if that wasn't thinly veiled I dont know what is. No need to play coy. You posted a link to the rules, referenced "the line" being crossed, and issued a "gentle reminder." We aint no spring chickens round here


----------



## siesta (May 12, 2014)

LynnW said:


> It's too bad with the new law that was passed there can be no more adult only pools. I posted previously about our experience at the Oasis in Palm Springs. I just booked 2 weeks at the Sheraton Desert Oasis in Scottsdale and I called to see what the situation is there and was told there is no more adult pool just a quiet pool where children are welcome. They did say if anyone complained about noisy people whether it be adults or kids thy would deal with it.
> 
> Lynn


its not a new law that was passed, thats judge made case law from the late 90s. A 9th circuit interpretation of the Fair Housing Act of 1968 (State laws may have in fact been promulgated following this federal decision being handed down, but its this decision which mandated any of those laws or restatements thereof).

Without doing research I'm unable to tell you if that position has been adopted by other Federal circuits. So for now just know if you're travelling in the States that encompass the 9th Federal circuit thats the precedent. 9th circuit for travel purposes is California, Nevada, AZ, Hawaii.

Federal circuit decisions are merely persuasive in other circuits, not controlling.

Also, this specific aspect of the caselaw is only applicable to homeowner associations, so timeshares fall under that. Hotels and other resorts don't.  If people dont like the family friendliness of timeshare resorts and their HOA's, they might consider other accomodations, at least when travelling in the 9th circuit


----------



## brigechols (May 12, 2014)

nakyak1504 said:


> By using the DP points the fact that you are an owner at Ko'Olina is second fiddle.  That is why your preference on villa location was missed.



Please explain this statement  The OP used Destination Club Points for 10 nights in a 1 bedroom *oceanview* and requested main building, high floor. Oceanview was not a preference - it was the view paid for with DC points. At the very least, that is what the OP should have received and not a parking lot view. Are you saying the OP request for main building, high floor was missed because room assignments for a Ko'Olina home reservation week trump room assignements for a Ko'Olina DC points reservation even when that reservation is made by a Ko'Olina owner?


----------



## puckmanfl (May 12, 2014)

good morning...

OP paid for OV with currency (DC) points.  They must get OV, however a Koolina OV owner on their own occupancy week will get a better OV than the DC member (EXCHANGING) with DC points.  A Koolina owner that exchanges for Dc points, then uses these points to get back in, is still an exchanger and drops in prioroty below the owner using their own week.  The OP still needs to get the OV view paid for....

This is no different than the person who buys OF on marriott.com.  They will get a low floor OF while the owner gets the higher view. The person renting on marriott.com really has no idea about this.


----------



## nakyak (May 12, 2014)

brigechols said:


> Please explain this statement  The OP used Destination Club Points for 10 nights in a 1 bedroom *oceanview* and requested main building, high floor. Oceanview was not a preference - it was the view paid for with DC points. At the very least, that is what the OP should have received and not a parking lot view. Are you saying the OP request for main building, high floor was missed because room assignments for a Ko'Olina home reservation week trump room assignements for a Ko'Olina DC points reservation even when that reservation is made by a Ko'Olina owner?




There are a number of units at both Ko'Olina and Waiohai that are designated Oceanview and have a very obstructed view of the water.  Anyone that pays for OV using DC points or $$$ and receives one of these units will be upset.

Don't believe the hype when the salesperson tell you that by owning points you own a little bit of everything.  You are treated like a non home property owner and are pretty far down the ladder when villa assignments are concerned.


----------



## nakyak (May 12, 2014)

brigechols said:


> Please explain this statement  The OP used Destination Club Points for 10 nights in a 1 bedroom *oceanview* and requested main building, high floor. Oceanview was not a preference - it was the view paid for with DC points. At the very least, that is what the OP should have received and not a parking lot view. *Are you saying the OP request for main building, high floor was missed because room assignments for a Ko'Olina home reservation week trump room assignements for a Ko'Olina DC points reservation even when that reservation is made by a Ko'Olina owner*?



The associates on property would have no idea that the OP was a home resort owner if he was using points.  He is considered an exchanger and not a home resort owner in this case.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 12, 2014)

The OP hasn't clarified if the unit they got was one of the worst view-wise in the OV category that was booked, or, if they were mistakenly placed in an actual MV-categorized unit.  The former would be unfortunate (and just another example in a long line of DC Members not being considered Owners of a type - which is an ongoing TUG disagreement); the latter would be completely wrong based on the DC governing docs.

I'd be interested to know why the GM agreed that the placement was a mistake because as others have already said if it's the latter and the placement category was completely wrong, then IMO it's worth escalating all the way to the MVW executive level and demanding a refund of at least the difference between OV and MV.  "At least" but honestly, I'd demand a total refund insisting that MVW owes what's necessary to book the exact same interval a second time.  None of us Owners should accept being short-changed at check-in with anything other than the exact category that we've booked, regardless of whether we're dealing with Weeks or DC Points.  It's just not an acceptable mistake.  Ever.

Of course if the OP doesn't want to tell TUG what s/he's decided to do as far as following-up with MVW executives, that's his/her prerogative.  I just hope that s/he's still reading this thread and sees that some of us agree that s/he has a few valid complaints.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 12, 2014)

siesta said:


> if that wasn't thinly veiled I dont know what is. No need to play coy. You posted a link to the rules, referenced "the line" being crossed, and issued a "gentle reminder." We aint no spring chickens round here



Note this is being taken to PM's.  TUG Posting Rules also say that discussions about moderation should not be posted to the public forums.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 12, 2014)

siesta said:


> its not a new law that was passed, thats judge made case law from the late 90s. A 9th circuit interpretation of the Fair Housing Act of 1968 (State laws may have in fact been promulgated following this federal decision being handed down, but its this decision which mandated any of those laws or restatements thereof).
> 
> Without doing research I'm unable to tell you if that position has been adopted by other Federal circuits. So for now just know if you're travelling in the States that encompass the 9th Federal circuit thats the precedent. 9th circuit for travel purposes is California, Nevada, AZ, Hawaii.
> 
> ...



As an aside to the thread topic, this is really interesting.  I had no idea that there were laws related to whether or not quiet pools/areas can be designated.  Makes sense I guess, when you consider that there are so many timeshare regs, but I just never thought about this particular issue.  Thanks.


----------



## jont (May 12, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> The OP hasn't clarified if the unit they got was one of the worst view-wise in the OV category that was booked, or, if they were mistakenly placed in an actual MV-categorized unit.  The former would be unfortunate (and just another example in a long line of DC Members not being considered Owners of a type - which is an ongoing TUG disagreement); the latter would be completely wrong based on the DC governing docs.
> 
> I'd be interested to know why the GM agreed that the placement was a mistake because as others have already said if it's the latter and the placement category was completely wrong, then IMO it's worth escalating all the way to the MVW executive level and demanding a refund of at least the difference between OV and MV.  "At least" but honestly, I'd demand a total refund insisting that MVW owes what's necessary to book the exact same interval a second time.  None of us Owners should accept being short-changed at check-in with anything other than the exact category that we've booked, regardless of whether we're dealing with Weeks or DC Points.  It's just not an acceptable mistake.  Ever.
> 
> Of course if the OP doesn't want to tell TUG what s/he's decided to do as far as following-up with MVW executives, that's his/her prerogative.  I just hope that s/he's still reading this thread and sees that some of us agree that s/he has a few valid complaints.


This thread has led me to believe that when booking a stay with DP's, it's not worth the extra points for a better view because you may not get it anyway. IMHO, its better to just use less points and take the lesser view when available.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 12, 2014)

jont said:


> This thread has led me to believe that when booking a stay with DP's, it's not worth the extra points for a better view because you may not get it anyway. IMHO, its better to just use less points and take the lesser view when available.



Every so often a TUGger says something so clearly and correctly that my first thought is, "I hope MVW recognizes this issue raised by TUGgers as one that can actually hinder their objectives."  This is one of those times.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 12, 2014)

Reading back through the OPs posts, I believe they got an OV room after the initial mix up. However it was a 5th floor view of the pool. Sadly, still officially an OV villa. So there is really no DC points refund is really due. Though they may still want to send off an e-mail of snail mail to air their grievances.


----------



## LynnW (May 12, 2014)

siesta said:


> its not a new law that was passed, thats judge made case law from the late 90s. A 9th circuit interpretation of the Fair Housing Act of 1968 (State laws may have in fact been promulgated following this federal decision being handed down, but its this decision which mandated any of those laws or restatements thereof).
> 
> Without doing research I'm unable to tell you if that position has been adopted by other Federal circuits. So for now just know if you're travelling in the States that encompass the 9th Federal circuit thats the precedent. 9th circuit for travel purposes is California, Nevada, AZ, Hawaii.
> 
> ...



I think it is great that timeshares are family friendly and I love seeing the kids having a good time. It's just that with 8 pools you would think that one could be adult only. We just want a quiet place to sit and read.

Lynn


----------



## dioxide45 (May 12, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> As an aside to the thread topic, this is really interesting.  I had no idea that there were laws related to whether or not quiet pools/areas can be designated.  Makes sense I guess, when you consider that there are so many timeshare regs, but I just never thought about this particular issue.  Thanks.



I think the laws (Fair Housing Act) was really drawn up to cover residential housing, condos and PUDs. However, timeshares end up getting captured by those laws since they are really a condominium. This law only applies to US based properties, though other countries may have similar laws. I think this is how Aruba Surf Club is able to restrict their one adults only pool.


----------



## EducatedConsumer (May 12, 2014)

pacheco18 said:


> Way too many Marriott cheerleaders who never want to hear the truth when stuff is not good.
> 
> Let me add:
> kids using their silverware as drumsticks in the restaurant and no one stopping it -- can't we even eat in peace?
> ...



In my experience, once a resort gets a certain subset of guests charged up because of certain failures of the resort, that subset of guests often experience many things that disappoint them at the resort. It's a downward spiral - - a no win situation for the guests, and the resort manager - - and that guest often has an awful vacation. We've had a vacation or two ruined by some real things that we experienced and saw, and some things that our tainted eyes saw, that unfortunately resulted from us feeling like the glass was half empty and not half full.

Be forewarned, your rental car company, the airport that you fly out of, and the airline that you fly on, may too prove to be disappointing. The good news is that when you get home to your safe haven, you'll again have control over all of your creature comforts, and feel much better.


----------



## siesta (May 13, 2014)

LynnW said:


> I think it is great that timeshares are family friendly and I love seeing the kids having a good time. It's just that with 8 pools you would think that one could be adult only. We just want a quiet place to sit and read.
> 
> Lynn


 Although _Llanos v. Estate of Coehlo_ laid down the rule, this is language from the opinion in _Landesman v. Keys Condo. Owners Ass'n_, which was a subsequent case. Keep in mind that familial status is a protected class under the FHA of 1968.  This case followed _Llanos_ which was from 1998.

"The court is not unsympathetic to the concerns of the adult residents who want to be able to enjoy the pool in peace, [however,] ... The rule limiting children's access to the main pool during the summer months is based solely on the fact that the children are persons under the age of 18. The result of the rule is that the children and their families are treated differently and less favorably than households comprised of adults only. See _Llanos v. Estate of Anthony Coehlo_, 24 F. Supp. 2d 1052, 1060 (E.D. Cal. 1998). *The FHA prohibits discrimination on the basis of any of several listed characteristics, one of which is familial status*. The changes proposed to the pool-access rules by The Keys Association in its letter to the court dated September 15, 2004, do [13]  not eliminate the discriminatory treatment of families with children.

If this were a case of a homeowners association allowing everyone to use the main pool at all available hours in the summer, with the exception of women, or persons born in Iraq or China, or members of the Episcopal Church, such restrictions would be equally unlawful as the restrictions on access by children. The statute does not distinguish among any of the protected characteristics, in the sense of indicating that some are more worthy of protection than others. Thus, *there is no exception to the scope of protection, such that discriminatory treatment based on familial status would be acceptable under the FHA if there is a showing that adult residents of a housing complex do not like sharing a swimming pool with children.* *Any problems* The Keys Association believes are caused by noise or activity of certain children *should be taken up with the parents or guardians of those children.*" (edited, and my emphasis added)


----------



## bazzap (May 13, 2014)

siesta said:


> Although _Llanos v. Estate of Coehlo_ laid down the rule, this is language from the opinion in _Landesman v. Keys Condo. Owners Ass'n_, which was a subsequent case. Keep in mind that familial status is a protected class under the FHA of 1968.  This case followed _Llanos_ which was from 1998.
> 
> As ever, political correctness judges that no-one and nothing should be "discriminated" against.
> The typical result is that everyone has to be allowed to do everything, which is likely to either diminish the benefit or prevent anyone from being able to enjoy it!
> Cynical? perhaps, but I do seem to see it happening more and more often with everything as time goes by and I am certainly not convinced it is for the good of all.


----------



## rpw (May 13, 2014)

*Finally, the truth about DC comes out*



nakyak1504 said:


> There are a number of units at both Ko'Olina and Waiohai that are designated Oceanview and have a very obstructed view of the water.  Anyone that pays for OV using DC points or $$$ and receives one of these units will be upset.
> 
> Don't believe the hype when the salesperson tell you that by owning points you own a little bit of everything.  You are treated like a non home property owner and are pretty far down the ladder when villa assignments are concerned.



If you are a member of DC (and trade in your timeshare OR only own points) you don't OWN anything.  Marriott OWNS the rooms and you are just a renter.

I really think owners of the resort get the shaft with the Destination Club.  Expenses at the resort have to go up (more cleaning staff to handle short stays, more front desk people to manage people coming in during the middle of the week, and probably more back room people handling reservations and room assignments) .  Unfortunately the COSTS of all this are shared equally by all OWNERS (Marriott included) in increased maint fees.

Now Marriott (VAC) gets to pocket the extra it's charging the DC members but I'm sure there is no extra kick back to the resorts.

Under that scenario, I guess the DC "renters" should get rooms based on the date they made the reservation, but, let's face it, the resort is taking it on the chin in this deal (and so are all the owners that are NOT Marriott) so I guess I have little sympathy for the OP that sucked up 2 weekends (making the room probably empty for the rest of the week) and not willing to move out of a "substandard" room at the end of the first weekend.

Wow, that seems a bit harsh.  I'm convinced though that the DC is more of a hindrance than a help to the resorts, but I'm sure it increases Marriott's (VAC) bottom line.


----------



## scpoidog (May 18, 2014)

*I was there at the same time and disagree.*



pacheco18 said:


> We own here and have been here several times.
> This is the worst experience we have ever had -- 10 night stay
> We wil never come back.
> 
> ...



I know I'm late to the post, but I was at Ko Olina from Tues April 29th to Sat May 3rd which put me there during the OP's stay and I disagree about how bad the resort is and how loud it was. 

Yes there were some screaming kids, but only at the pool next to the Nai'a building. The quiet pool was pretty quiet when I was sitting there.  The pool with the sand area for the kids and the swim lanes were noisy, but not unacceptable. 
I was able to fall asleep at all three pools and the family and I had a great time.  We also stayed at Waiohai on Kauai and I thought it was more noisy there.  

The grounds were as nice as always and I did notice them replacing some grass and repainting the walls in the elevator lobbies of the Nai'a tower.  So I think they are keeping the property up nicely. Our unit was in the newest tower so everything was in good shape. 

The one thing I can agree with is that the food is only so-so. But we did order poolside a couple of times and while not the best meal I've ever had it wasn't the worst either. Maybe I just learned not to expect much from Longboards. 

As for the view, we requested a mountain view penthouse in the Moana tower to get a view of the golf course but ended up getting the 16th floor penthouse in Nai'a.  We had a view of the power plant and cargo ships but also had a view of the ocean and one of the lagoons if we looked to the right from the balcony.  I chalk it up to getting there on a Tuesday.  As the OP had a 10 day reservation, they probably didn't come in on a Sat/Sunday, so yeah sometimes you don't always get the view you want, but that's the price you pay for the flexibility of not coming in on a weekend. 

I am not trying to minimize the OP's opinion, but wanted to give people who were thinking about Ko Olina a different opinion from someone who was there at the same time.


----------



## pharmgirl (May 18, 2014)

We go to KoOlina every January/February love it, and not icy and NO snow
To me palm trees are part of the beautiful Hawaiian experience, if all I saw was ocean it wouldn't be as nice. guess if all you see are palm trees it also is not as nice, but palm trees by their nature cannot completely block the view.
The adult pool has been quiet whenever we visit, I think kids find this pool boring and will go to other pools preferably
When we take grandkids they spend their time at the slide, NAIA pool going under the waterfall, kid sand entrance and volleyball
Would be very surprised to hear that ther were children in the quiet pool more than a day even for more than an hour for most people when they visit KoOlina
as for the industrial and harbor view, my husband loves this view. He's an engineer and we sail. He enjoys looking at the harbor activity, seeing the tugs guiding the larger boats out the channel, etc

Your vacation experience is what you make of it, good or bad
We choose to enjoy


----------



## jpc763 (May 19, 2014)

We own at Ko Olina every other year and love it.  We were there for Spring Break this year and there were lots of noisy kids and adults.  The opening of the Aulani has increased the number of families in that area but my wife brought up something that I had not considered.

When we went through the sales presentation (yes, we got sucked in...) we were told that "As Owners, you have access to the resort any time you are in town whether you are staying there or not" so I assume that is the case for some of the visitors.  Just a thought.

We also own fall in Palm Desert and usually go for Thanksgiving.  I know the atmosphere is VERY different between Thanksgiving and Spring Break, perhaps Ko Olina is the same way.


----------



## travelplus (May 19, 2014)

pacheco18 said:


> We own here and have been here several times.
> This is the worst experience we have ever had -- 10 night stay
> We wil never come back.
> 
> ...



First of all OP I'm sorry you did not have a good experience.  First of all I would give them another chance. People can and do make mistakes and its great the Manager admitted to the mistake and was able to move you 3 days into your stay.

If you go during peak times sure there will be kids and I do agree that people using the quiet pool should be quiet and not yaking away on Skype  and I think there should be enforcement of the quiet pool and unsupervised kids.

As for the restaurant did you speak with the manager about the poor mahi fish? I'm sure they would have rectified it and replaced it or comped your meal. 

I feel there is more to the story.  I have stayed at a hotel and the room had a noisy broken refrigerator and safe and no hot water so I promptly reported it to the front desk in a nice manner and was given an upgrade plus complimentary breakfast for three days.  

I have been at a resort where the unit was not as specified and again I went to the front desk and politely told them about the situation and gave them time to fix it. Right away they gave us a better unit.

What I do is call up the resort to put in our unit requests and then I call and confirm our request two days or so before we arrive. 

My point is it sounded like you made your requests and they gave you the wrong unit but then again were you expecting something more than what your reservation had you assigned in. Perhaps you were misinformed and thought you were getting a larger unit than you had reserved.


----------



## travelplus (May 19, 2014)

MALC9990 said:


> I would have accepted the change of units - as long as it was a better unit. We all know that unit location is often a gamble. The OP stated he was using DC points for an OV unit and did not get that - the management offered a move  after 3 nights - possibly the earliest a suitable unit would be available.
> 
> At our home resort in PBC the last two visits we have moved units - this year they had screwed up my unit request completely and offered a move to a unit that would meet the request I made - we had to wait 6 nights since that was when the existing occupants were checking out. We could have moved after the first night but the unit on offer was not as well located as the one we accepted. It was a very smooth move - housekeeping moved all our stuff and everything from the refrigerator and freezer was moved for us. All we had to do was pack all our small stuff and remove the valuables from the safe at the agreed time in the afternoon.



I agree with you 150 percent if we are to move to an upgraded unit we pack and ask for assistance with moving to the new unit. It takes all of 20 minutes for a better unit I'm willing to sacrifice 20 minutes.  

I think the OP is not easy to please and is quite demanding. Who says he/she has to eat on site at the restaurant/pool bar?  If I was given further compensation such as two free rounds of golf or a Gift Basket I would gladly accept the offer.  Also if late check out was extended to me I would accept it.

In your situation I would gladly give the Marriott Ko Olina another chance. OP why are you moaning? You had  a 10 day vacation in Paradise where lots of Americans only dream of going but can't due to financial issues.  Be happy you went on vacation and stayed at a Marriott Resort and not at some old run down Condo.


----------



## larryallen (May 19, 2014)

jpc763 said:


> When we went through the sales presentation (yes, we got sucked in...) we were told that "As Owners, you have access to the resort any time you are in town whether you are staying there or not" so I assume that is the case for some of the visitors.  Just a thought.



Is this true? I didn't realize that. I have heard some resorts offer it but didn't know Ko did.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 20, 2014)

jpc763 said:


> When we went through the sales presentation (yes, we got sucked in...) we were told that "As Owners, you have access to the resort any time you are in town whether you are staying there or not" so I assume that is the case for some of the visitors.  Just a thought.



If this is the case, I would expect the GM to be limiting the number of day use guests or even restricting them all together during peak travel times and peak occupancy.


----------



## frank808 (May 20, 2014)

jpc763 said:


> When we went through the sales presentation (yes, we got sucked in...) we were told that "As Owners, you have access to the resort any time you are in town whether you are staying there or not" so I assume that is the case for some of the visitors.  Just a thought.



Unless it is in your docs I would say take it with a grain of salt.  In all the years and visits to MKO I have never seen or heard of day use privileges.  At the resorts where I am allowed day use it is specified in the deed.


----------



## KathyPet (May 21, 2014)

WOW!  I feel sorry for the OP.  He comes here to vent about a bad experience with a MVCI at which he is a owner and he basically is given the ritualistic flogging.  His experience, his facts and the decisions he made are called into question and he basically is told that this is his fault.  Talk about your Marriott Cheerleaders.  Out in force on this thread.


----------



## travelplus (May 22, 2014)

Had the resort had no other unit available and the OP was given a partial Oceanview thats all that was in the contract that the OP would be getting an Oceanview but full or partial that is up to the resort. Now as we all know there are partial oceanview and direct oceanview units. If Marriott wanted to substitute a Full Oceanview for a  Partial Oceanview they can and are not obligated to refund the customer so as long as the  maximum occupancy listed on the contract i.e. 2 bedroom has been met and you do get a partial view of the ocean. 

I have been in situations where I would request a Full Oceanview but if it was not available and was given  a partial oceanview or garden view then I'm happy. You can walk down to the beach to enjoy the ocean. Some locations have so much fog that its not even worth being directly on the ocean.

I think where the OP went wrong was when he/she made the reservation they may have forgotten to ask "Is this a partial or full ocean view unit"? Can we request a Full Oceanview unit? Too many people don't realize that Oceanview can mean partial oceanview or its across the street etc.

Some resorts will take a photo and claim they  are just seconds to the beach when in reality you must cross over a highway to get to the beach. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## pipet (May 22, 2014)

travelplus said:


> I think where the OP went wrong was when he/she made the reservation they may have forgotten to ask "Is this a partial or full ocean view unit"? Can we request a Full Oceanview unit?



When you reserve at Ko Olina, you get 2 main choices for views: island or ocean (each has a penthouse option but still island or ocean). There is no category for partial ocean view vs full ocean view. Marriott was overly generous in calling some rooms ocean view, but usually owners, even those exchanging in, are high enough on the totem pole to not get those subpar rooms.  The OP also made requests for what were better located ocean view rooms as well, so they didn't forget to ask for a decent room.


----------



## MikeM132 (May 30, 2014)

pacheco18 said:


> We own here and have been here several times.
> This is the worst experience we have ever had -- 10 night stay
> We wil never come back...................................
> .



Well, if you really travel that much you may be aware that on FlyerTalk they would call you a "DYKWIA". 
Wild, destructive kids are one thing. Kids having fun on vacation something you should expect. 
That being said, my last trip to KoOlina was not the same as my first 2. A LOT more people who were there on promotional stays (been through this at Grande Vista since day one). It made it a lot noisier, dirty, and less "country club" than Marriott usually is. They closed pools almost daily for a sanitation issue (you figure it out). I won't comment on food, because I have such a low threshold of food appreciation I thought C-rations were good. If they ever sell the place out, it may change. I have found, over the years, that sold-out resorts with high levels of owner-occupancy are much more refined (and have a lot less damage). You like it quiet? Exchange into Marriott Heritage club. A sure cure for insomnia (I like it and go yearly, almost, but there is NOTHING going on and chances are you will be alone in the pool).


----------



## MikeM132 (May 30, 2014)

nakyak1504 said:


> There are a number of units at both Ko'Olina and Waiohai that are designated Oceanview and have a very obstructed view of the water.
> 
> .



Oh boy, now you mentioned Waiohai. I usually could care less about room view as I'm really not hanging out on the patio much. However, Waiohai has a REALLY bad view available and I got it. Plus, that really bad view is as far away from everything as possible. Looking at the silver lining, however, it did allow me to walk off a few drinks on the way back from the beach bar.


----------



## MikeM132 (May 30, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Im a new Marriott owner so I read this thread with some interest.
> Ive read through this whole thread and didnt see a single less than courteous comment, much less anything offensive.  except one... So let me say in as courteous a way as I can, with no disrespect intended,  I am a parent and grandparent...those kids having a good time could have been mine, and those folks on the phone could have been me.  I hate the sense of entitlement expressed in the ops post. Thats what offends me.



What's with the negativity about kids? (not you, but in general?). Marriott shows happy kids in every ad, almost. I quit a country club because nobody in my family ever wanted to go. Way too stuffy, stupid dress code, etc.. Do we want "over 55" vacation villas? Not me. Honestly, what bothers me most about kids on vacation is that mine are not that age anymore. 
Regarding the OP.....this sure sounds like something that started out as a minor problem and just magnified everything else. Management, if they aren't controlled by Mormon principles or something, should rectify problems like this with a lot of free drinks.


----------



## MikeM132 (May 30, 2014)

pipet said:


> When you reserve at Ko Olina, you get 2 main choices for views: island or ocean (each has a penthouse option but still island or ocean). There is no category for partial ocean view vs full ocean view. Marriott was overly generous in calling some rooms ocean view, but usually owners, even those exchanging in, are high enough on the totem pole to not get those subpar rooms.  The OP also made requests for what were better located ocean view rooms as well, so they didn't forget to ask for a decent room.


Some of the "Island View" rooms in the original building actually face the pool with a partial ocean view. Ask me how I know.


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 21, 2014)

pacheco18 said:


> The unit itself is in some disrepair -- shelves from the fridge are missing, door closer fell apart -- just not up to par.


 
FYI on Marriott.com, they have posted this note for Ko Olina:



> *Renovation Information* – Villa refurbishment August-December 2014. Minimal noise possible 8am-6pm Monday-Saturday. No impact to resort services and amenities is expected.


----------

